# Wolf-Ferrari Violin Concerto



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Wolf-Ferrari’s Violin Concerto, a late work, was written for the young American virtuoso Guila Bustabo, who had enjoyed a meteoric career in the 1930s. Bustabo, displaying a seemingly unworldly disregard of the political implications of her actions, had no qualms about appearing in wartime Germany and in occupied France; the work’s Munich premiere in January 1944 was followed shortly afterwards by a Paris performance under Mengelberg.

Another Violin Concerto that will certainly divide opinion. It is not in my top 10 but near enough, maybe 11th or 12th. From an unsung composer, but do not dismiss because of this. Just have a listen and decide yourself. For those who have, i would like your views on the concerto, good or bad.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My favourite recording is:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I dont even know it. Thanks for the heads-up, Raffy :tiphat:.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Perhaps not the best recording but outstanding violin player .


----------

